# Trouble talking to my wife..



## conker512 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there I am currently having some problems and part of the problem I am having is communicating with my wife. We have been together for 6 years now and other than what is going on in our lives with the kids and work and general dumb small talk I find it hard to find things to talk about with my wife. I am a quiet person in general so I'm sure that has somehting to do with things but I feel it is causing problems in my marriage.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to increase the "fun" communication in my marriage?


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Read. Talk to other people. Ask questions. Have shared experiences and activities.

Also, be comfortable with silence. 

I don't always feel the need to talk with my husband. Sometimes we sit quietly together and it is fine.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have always talked a lot with my spouse so cannot relate but how about talking about your feelings with her? Keep talking about feelings (not things) and maybe she will start doing the same. Some counceling might be in order...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Our walks in the evening are so nice. Sometimes we are quiet but silences while walking are not awkward. 

I like to read current events in the news - usually a couple things that are fun/funny to talk about. Sample different things. News of the weird can be - convo worthy. 

What is she interested in? 




conker512 said:


> Hi there I am currently having some problems and part of the problem I am having is communicating with my wife. We have been together for 6 years now and other than what is going on in our lives with the kids and work and general dumb small talk I find it hard to find things to talk about with my wife. I am a quiet person in general so I'm sure that has somehting to do with things but I feel it is causing problems in my marriage.
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to increase the "fun" communication in my marriage?


----------

